# Richard Strauss movie next year



## Meyerbeer Smith

_Legacy of Fire_, a film about Strauss under the Nazis, is coming out next year. Malcolm McDowell's playing Strauss. No mention yet of nudity or ultraviolence.

http://variety.com/2017/film/global/malcolm-mcdowell-strauss-nazi-legacy-of-fire-1201991254/


----------



## elgar's ghost

Possibly a good choice for the role - he's something of a starry vek himself now.


----------



## Pugg

SimonTemplar said:


> _Legacy of Fire_, a film about Strauss under the Nazis, is coming out next year. Malcolm McDowell's playing Strauss. No mention yet of nudity or ultraviolence.
> 
> http://variety.com/2017/film/global/malcolm-mcdowell-strauss-nazi-legacy-of-fire-1201991254/


I do hope they keep it that way, works distracting.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Pugg said:


> I do hope they keep it that way, works distracting.


Who knows? They might dig up Bob Guccione to spice things up. The perils of Pauline!

With filmed excerpts from Strauss's operas, using this as a guide: http://www.uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Richard_Strauss


----------



## David Phillips

It's got to be better than the biopic Ken Russell made of Strauss in the 1960s, which was beyond parody.


----------



## distantprommer

Hopefully, the movie will be infused with his music. No need for a special score.


----------

